# من عجائب المرور فى مصر



## BITAR (31 أغسطس 2007)

*ياسلام على إشارات المرور اللي متحبش تزعل حد يعنى أصفر تلاقى وأحمر تلاقى وأخضر برضه تلاقى *






*واللى عايز يمشى يمشى محدش ماسكه*​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: من عجائب المرور فى مصر*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه :fun_lol:
بجد اول مرة نشوف  مثل هاد القانون
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## BITAR (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: من عجائب المرور فى مصر*



la Vierge Marie قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه :fun_lol:
> 
> بجد اول مرة نشوف مثل هاد القانون
> 
> بارك الله فيك​


*المهم تكون لابس الحزام*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## lolo_n_2007 (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: من عجائب المرور فى مصر*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اشارات مرور تجنن


----------



## dolla_87 (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: من عجائب المرور فى مصر*

هى دى الديموقراطية اللى عايز يمشى يمشى و اللى عايز يقف يقف عشان محدش يزعل هههههههههههههه​


----------



## BITAR (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: من عجائب المرور فى مصر*



lolo_n_2007 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اشارات مرور تجنن


*بلاش جنان *
*احنا بنضحك *
*بس*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## فادية (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: من عجائب المرور فى مصر*

اما  اشارة مرور عسل بجد 
هههههههههههههه قلبها طيب ومش بتزعل حد 
انا هجي مصر اسووووووووووق عشان الاشارات عندنا هنا  بخيله جدا مش بتعطينا غير اشارة وحده في كل مرة 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## christin (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: من عجائب المرور فى مصر*

*ههههههه
حلوه ربنا يباركك*


----------



## candy shop (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من عجائب المرور فى مصر*

فكره جديده يا بيتر

بجد حلوه اوى​


----------



## BITAR (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من عجائب المرور فى مصر*



dolla_87 قال:


> هى دى الديموقراطية اللى عايز يمشى يمشى و اللى عايز يقف يقف عشان محدش يزعل هههههههههههههه​


*بيطبقوا المثل*
* ( محدش يجيب زعل )*
*شكرا على المرورdolla_87*​


----------



## BITAR (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من عجائب المرور فى مصر*



فادية قال:


> اما اشارة مرور عسل بجد
> هههههههههههههه قلبها طيب ومش بتزعل حد
> انا هجي مصر اسووووووووووق عشان الاشارات عندنا هنا بخيله جدا مش بتعطينا غير اشارة وحده في كل مرة
> هههههههههههههه


*علشان تعرفى المقامات*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على مرور يا فاديه*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## BITAR (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من عجائب المرور فى مصر*



christin قال:


> *ههههههه*
> _*حلوه ربنا يباركك*_


*شكرا يا christin*
*على المرور*
*وربنا يباركنا كلنا*​*تحياتى*​​


----------



## BITAR (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من عجائب المرور فى مصر*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> فكره جديده يا بيتر​
> 
> 
> بجد حلوه اوى​


*عشان تعرفوا بلد الكرم*
*مبيحبوش يضايقوا حد *
*حريه كامله للاختيار*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور يا w_candyshop_s*​*تحياتى*​​


----------



## muheb (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من عجائب المرور فى مصر*

ههههههههههههه عجيبة هاي الاشارة ينطبق عليها المثل كل من ايدو لو


----------



## BITAR (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من عجائب المرور فى مصر*



muheb قال:


> ههههههههههههه عجيبة هاي الاشارة ينطبق عليها المثل كل من ايدو لو


*ممكن كتالوج المثل*
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## gift (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من عجائب المرور فى مصر*

اشارات مرور حلوة​


----------



## yes_its_me (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من عجائب المرور فى مصر*

هى  دى الاشارات والا بلاش  :smil12:


----------



## BITAR (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من عجائب المرور فى مصر*



gift قال:


> اشارات مرور حلوة​


*طعمها ولا شكلها هو الى حلو*
*عموما علشان تعرفوا ان *
*مصر بلد العجائب*
*شكرا على المرور يا gift*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## BITAR (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من عجائب المرور فى مصر*



yes_its_me قال:


> هى دى الاشارات والا بلاش :smil12:


*شكلك مغلبينك مخالفات*
*ونفسك الاشاره دى تكون*
* هى*
* كل الاشارات فى مصر*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور يا yes_its_me*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## yousteka (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

طبعا مش في مصر

لازم كل حاجة تكون مختلفة ومتميزة


مرسي يابيتر

موضوع مصري يجنن​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلو اوى كله فى وقت واحد احنا اصلا محدش بيلتزم بقانون المرور فى مصر بتلاقى العربيات ماشيه والناسى بتعدى وعادى ​


----------



## BITAR (15 أكتوبر 2008)

yousteka قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> طبعا مش في مصر​
> لازم كل حاجة تكون مختلفة ومتميزة​
> ...


*طبعا ما ان عارفه ان مصر بلد العجائب*
*يعنى جت على اشارات المرور*
*شكرا yousteka*
​


----------



## BITAR (15 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> حلو اوى كله فى وقت واحد احنا اصلا محدش بيلتزم بقانون المرور فى مصر بتلاقى العربيات ماشيه والناسى بتعدى وعادى ​


* عادى جدا*
*فى حاجه غريبه فى الموضوع*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا swety koky girl*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*يصبحان الله مدى طبيعة الشعل المصرى الكرم 

امال تبخل عليكم يعنى 

​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (20 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عسل  يا بيتر

ربنا يباركك اخى


----------



## dark_angel (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*انت فى مصر يعنى بلد الامن و الامان يعنى تمشى من غير ما تخاف يعنى احنا مش هنوقف لاشارت مرور لانها ما تهمناش حتى لو كان لونه احمر اصفر اخضر احنا فى بلد الامن و الامان*​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (20 أكتوبر 2008)

هيه ديه علامات المرور 
انت قبل كده شوفت علامات مرور بالشكل ده


----------



## BITAR (22 أكتوبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *ياصبحان الله من طبيعة الشعب المصرى الكرم ​*
> 
> _*امال تبخل عليكم يعنى *_​


*والكرم شيم الرجال*
*ههههههههههههه*
*شكرا  engy_love_jesus*​


----------



## BITAR (22 أكتوبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> عسل يا بيتر
> 
> ربنا يباركك اخى


*طبعا مش نحل*
*ههههههههه*
*شكرا خاطى ونادم *​


----------



## BITAR (22 أكتوبر 2008)

dark_angel قال:


> *انت فى مصر يعنى بلد الامن و الامان يعنى تمشى من غير ما تخاف يعنى احنا مش هنوقف لاشارت مرور لانها ما تهمناش حتى لو كان لونه احمر اصفر اخضر احنا فى بلد الامن و الامان*​


* وما احلاها بلد الام والامان*
*شكرا dark_angel*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 أكتوبر 2008)

يادي الفضايح​


----------



## BITAR (22 أكتوبر 2008)

MovieMaker قال:


> هيه ديه علامات المرور
> انت قبل كده شوفت علامات مرور بالشكل ده


* طبعا مقدرش اشوف زيها غير فى بلد العجائب*
*شكرا MovieMaker*​


----------



## BITAR (22 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يادي الفضايح​


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*خلينا احنا فى الاهرامات وابو الهول*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا  فراشة مسيحية*​


----------



## لوقا عادل (22 أكتوبر 2008)

مهي دي مصر المحروصة


----------



## BITAR (22 أكتوبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


> ما هي دي مصر المحروسة


* لا*
*تقصد*
*مصر ام الدنيا*
*شكرا لوقا عادل*​


----------



## mero_engel (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*يبقي انت اكيد في مصر *
*هههههههههههههه*
*ميرسيي يا استاذ بيتر*​


----------



## zama (24 أكتوبر 2008)

جميلة جدا


----------



## BITAR (24 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *يبقي انت اكيد في مصر *
> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ميرسيي يا استاذ بيتر*​


*يا ليتها تيجى على المرور بس*
*هههههههههههههه*
*شكرا mero_engel*​


----------

